# cpc exam - experienced in a long time



## sferguson23 (Sep 28, 2014)

I took my CPC exam on yesterday. This was the most stress I've experienced in a long time.


----------



## Daisey56 (Sep 30, 2014)

*celeste lorenzo*

sfergason, this test was stressful to me too! I over read the coding problems, do you know when our grades will be posted? Keep in touch, Celeste


----------



## steels816 (Sep 30, 2014)

It wiill depends on when the proctor mailed the exams and when AAPVC process them.  Usually results are on Wednesday Thursday.  Lately Friday and even Monday.  Good luck to you both.


----------



## rlouviere (Sep 30, 2014)

I will be taking the exam within the next couple of months. Since you've just been through this, what type of advice, if any do you have for someone like me? Oh, and Good Luck on your scores!


----------



## steels816 (Sep 30, 2014)

Go to the student forum.  Tons of tips.


----------



## cj32269 (Oct 1, 2014)

*students forum*

Is there a particular student forum? I have not found it. thanks!


----------



## bimreyes (Oct 1, 2014)

If you can read your ICD-9 CM, CPT and HCPCS page to page, thumb mark what you think can help you, the better. During the exams, just relax, go over the test questions and answer the easy ones first. Don't spend a lot of time on one case, remember you only have 2.3 min/question. Elimination is the key. Good luck!


----------



## steels816 (Oct 1, 2014)

cj32269 said:


> Is there a particular student forum? I have not found it. thanks!



It is listed under education


----------



## skraft1969 (Oct 1, 2014)

*help*

I know that the test can be stressful, I have taken it and have been a proctor several times. The best advise I can give you is to mark up your book with as much information as you think you will need. Get as much of the test done as possible and don't leave any questions unanswered. If you mark up your grid at the end you have a 25% chance of getting the question correct. Try to get a good night sleep the night before and try not to stress. Also, don't over study.............don't over think.............you know this stuff. If you haven't purchased the online tests, you might want to think about that. I know they helped me. I was able to look at the rationale if I missed a question, which in turn helped me become a better coder.   GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

